# Led Lenser T7 conversion to 18650 & regulated output



## nite2day (May 26, 2011)

My first 'real' torch was(quite recently) a Lenser T7. For a 'newbee', it seems a quality light and I really like the variable beam focusing ability.

My main reason for buying it was to use as a light for 'suburban power walking' after dark. Most of my walks last from 1 - 1.5 hours. The routes pass through lighted shopping centers, fairly well lit streets as well as darkened streets with trees hiding the street lights. The T7's two modes plus the beam variability work very well in these conditions. Quite a few of my fellow club members have this light.

However, I soon discovered two drawbacks to the T7; (1) the output is not regulated to constant brightness and (2) the aaa batteries don't last. NiMh batteries are no better.

Learning from cpf, I have recently purchased a Nitecore Infilux IFE2. Problem solved(almost). I still miss the variable beam focusing of the T7.

Is there any possibility of converting the T7 to use 18650 battery and have regulated output - maybe 3 modes even?

Much appreciate any help.

Franz


----------



## CKOD (Jun 8, 2011)

I havent seen the light in question, but looking online it looks like its a 4x AAA light? Can you identify what LED the use? Is the battery holder seperate from the tailcap and switch? If so, measure your inside diameter of your light. AAAs are 10.5mm nominal, and you might be able to fit a 25mm cell,(maybe 26mm if they bored it out loose) instead of an 18mm cell. depending on how long the battery holder is, a 25500 may fit. if a 50mm cell wont fit then the selection of batteries goes down, and 4xAAA (or Li-Ion equivalent size) or NiMh C size may be the only stuff that fits and doesnt waste a ton of volume. If you can get it apart and swap the driver out with a 3-mode AMC7135 driver, and fit a 25500 cell in it, then you could probably have what you want and have a pretty nice little light. If all you can fit is a ni-mh C, then search on here for some good 1.2-1.5v boost converter suggestions.


----------



## nite2day (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey CKOD, thanks for the nudge - an 18650 won't fit but a 25500 will (I should have checked this before posting).
The inside is 27mm dia and the battery holder is removable from tail-cap and switch. Basically, the T7 is the same as a P7 Lenser with a 
slightly different head shape. I will take it apart, take photos and post this as a 'newbee' project thread in the appropriate forum.
Hopefully more experienced modders will help and other 'newbees' will learn with me.


----------



## CKOD (Jun 10, 2011)

Thats good then! if you can use either 26500s or 25500's then its all a matter of getting it apart and fitting in a driver board, and swapping the LED. and maybe swapping the clicky if they have a resistored switch for the 2 modes (or maybe removing the resistor etc..)

Get it apart carefully, evaulate your space for a driver, what to swap the LED with, and go from there. 

Remember, if you cant take something apart, you dont own it, you just use it


----------



## cccpull (Jun 14, 2011)

nite2day said:


> Is there any possibility of converting the T7 to use 18650 battery and have regulated output - maybe 3 modes even?
> 
> Much appreciate any help.
> 
> Franz



Yes. It is called the "M7R".

http://www.coastportland.com/m7r-led-flashlight.htm


----------



## Walterk (Jun 17, 2012)

Anyone succeeded fitting in a Li-ion cell yet?


----------

